# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bogwood...is it okay for cherry shrimp?



## oocfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I recently purchased some bogwood from a LFS and I read somewhere that it can bring down your pH slightly as well as soften your water...from what I know it seems both of those qualities could be harmful for the cherry shrimp. The LFS guy I talked to said it should be okay...just wanted to see what others might think about this. 

Nevertheless, I added the bogwood, (soaked the wood only for a short while before adding it) and the shrimp seem to like it, looks like they're even feeding off of it. Will this affect them negatively in the long run seeing as how this can soften and acidify the water so that the shrimps' shells will start to disintegrate? Should I offset this by trying to raise the hardness of the water? Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

You can easily offset this trend by adding some crushed coral or a cuttlebone for your filter. These slow release of calcium carbonate will help buffer your tank water and help maintain the shrimps shells. Additionally I add a drop of Reef Iodide with each water change to help with molting, *without* iodide they seem to be unable to molt properly and perish.

EDIT: Fixed the error of with to without


----------



## weaver (Jun 13, 2005)

> Additionally I add a drop of Reef Iodide with each water change to help with molting, with iodide they seem to be unable to molt properly and perish.


Did you mean, "with out iodide"?

And if you did, how much do you add per gallon approximately? I just got some very young cherries and my water is extremely soft. I figure I need to add some Ca and Iodide.

Thanks,
Blake


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

Yikes, yes that should have been without...I fixed the eariler post.

I add and recommend adding only a very small amount, like one drop per 10 gallon at each water change.


----------



## oocfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, I added some crushed coral to the inside water column of my sponge filter. But, I didn't know you add only a teensy bit of iodine! I added some of the Kent Reef Iodine, about a 1/5 of a capful, will this harm my shrimp? This is about a week ago so hopefully it's okay now. Though one of my juveniles died.


----------

